# 2019 NSW Amateur Home Brewing Championship



## Korev (13/8/19)

Hi Everyone,

Note that all competition details are on the site and registration is now open for entries, judges and stewards.

https://state2019.nswhomebrewing.org//

See also the attached pdf.


Peter


----------



## bbqzookeeper (13/8/19)

"There is a limit of 600 paid entries."

Is this the limit for the whole comp? I might register promptly then!


----------



## n87 (13/8/19)

For scope, there was about 450 entries last year in NSW and 550 in VIC
Is there a chance it will go over 600? yes, is it likely? no


----------



## bbqzookeeper (13/8/19)

Thanks. First comp I'm entering, so it's all very unknown.


----------



## Korev (13/8/19)

bbqzookeeper said:


> "There is a limit of 600 paid entries."
> 
> Is this the limit for the whole comp? I might register promptly then!



Yes that is the limit
Peter


----------



## Half-baked (15/8/19)

Hi Peter, can you please clarify something with the AABC style guide?

Category 12 (specialty IPA) specifies session strength is an option for specialty IPAs, but I can’t find anywhere that specifically allows session American IPAs (11.2). 

So I could do a session Belgium IPA but not American!

Hoping a common sense approach would apply and American and English varieties would be okay?

Thanks, Heath

(Before anyone says, I know it’s almost futile entering a session IPA when the judges are having flights of IIPAs!)


----------



## Korev (15/8/19)

Half-baked said:


> Hi Peter, can you please clarify something with the AABC style guide?
> 
> Category 12 (specialty IPA) specifies session strength is an option for specialty IPAs, but I can’t find anywhere that specifically allows session American IPAs (11.2).
> 
> ...



My reading of the AABC Style guide is that any of the defined Category 12 Speciality IPAs can be of session strength including a Belgian IPA.

A session strength IPA in my view would be best entered as a Cat 5.1 American Pale Ale

Cheers
Peter


----------



## The Mack (21/8/19)

Is the closing date when you need the entries or when they need to be at the drop off points by?


----------



## Korev (22/8/19)

The Mack said:


> Is the closing date when you need the entries or when they need to be at the drop off points by?



The closing date is the date and time that you need to have your paid entries at the designated drop off points per the web site. Entry registration will also close at that time.
Peter


----------



## Half-baked (22/8/19)

Hi Peter, thanks for your reply earlier, just saw it


----------



## Kingy (26/8/19)

Is 1 coopers 740ml pet bottle ok per entry or are 2 bottles needed.


----------



## Korev (26/8/19)

Kingy said:


> Is 1 coopers 740ml pet bottle ok per entry or are 2 bottles needed.



1 COOPERS PET 740 ml bottle is OK 

Cheers
Peter


----------



## Drewgong (26/8/19)

Im interested in sending in a few beers but I'm unsure of what category the fall into. There all ales but unclear on pale ale, ipa, xpa Does anyone have the patience to have a look at a few of my recipes and tell me what style they fall into? ill just pm or email them


----------



## Jacko1234 (26/8/19)

On the website it says secure the printed label to the bottle with elastic band, on the label itself it says to use clear sticky tape all over it to attach to the bottle. Which is preferred?

Also, it says 'All entries, clearly labelled (including completed entry forms printed directly from this website.)' Does that mean I need to write the name of the entry on there somewhere in addition to the printed label from the website?


----------



## Korev (27/8/19)

Jacko1234 said:


> On the website it says secure the printed label to the bottle with elastic band, on the label itself it says to use clear sticky tape all over it to attach to the bottle. Which is preferred?
> 
> Also, it says 'All entries, clearly labelled (including completed entry forms printed directly from this website.)' Does that mean I need to write the name of the entry on there somewhere in addition to the printed label from the website?



Thanks for your questions

The label instructions take precedence - clear sticky packing tape preferred. 

No you do not need to add any information, the printed entry label QR code contains all your entry details

I have changed the text on the website to "All entries, clearly labelled, using the printed bottle labels printed from this site, must be received prior to the closing date - Saturday 7th September 2019 16:00."

Hope that answers your questions OK

Cheers
Peter


----------



## Korev (7/9/19)

Reminder entries close 16:00 Today https://state2019.nswhomebrewing.org//

P


----------



## Jacko1234 (22/9/19)

How are the results posted, do we check the website or do we get sent email or something?


----------



## Korev (22/9/19)

If you entered a beer the competition results will be emailed to you and your scoresheets will be available for download - log into the website and click on the hammer.

Should be available tomorrow am

Cheers
Peter


----------



## baerbrau (23/9/19)

Thanks to organisers for getting the results out so fast. Was a well run comp. Good work to all those involved in organising. Not an easy thing to pull off. Cheers


----------



## Half-baked (23/9/19)

baerbrau said:


> Thanks to organisers for getting the results out so fast. Was a well run comp. Good work to all those involved in organising. Not an easy thing to pull off. Cheers



+1


----------



## paulyman (23/9/19)

Thanks to Peter and Stuart for heading a well oiled machine. Craig, Joe, Andrew, Brendan, Barls, plus the fair few others I’m probably forgetting for doing the many jobs above their primary duties. It was well run comp and made it easy to just sit back and judge.


----------



## n87 (23/9/19)

Agreed with previous comments, its great to see the comp being run better and smoother every year. looks like the technology has been leveraged with great results.

I think all the organisers should pull out the remnants of the 40+ score beers and have a nice relaxing pint or 6 tonight.

Great work on getting the results out so fast.


----------



## The Mack (23/9/19)

Well run comp and really quick results! Does anyone know why on the home page some categories show who got fourth and HM(?) trophies but the others just have the top three winners?


----------



## Lorenzo99 (12/6/20)

Hi guys,
Did anyone hear anything about this year's state comp? Canceled or postponed? I googled it but came up blank. Cheers


----------



## Naboo (16/7/20)

Bump


----------



## n87 (16/7/20)

there was an email that went out last month to some of previous years judges/stewards and possibly entrants seeing if there was enough volenteers and entrants to make it worthwhile.
I havent heard anything back yet, dont know what the verdict was.


----------



## Naboo (17/7/20)

n87 said:


> there was an email that went out last month to some of previous years judges/stewards and possibly entrants seeing if there was enough volenteers and entrants to make it worthwhile.
> I havent heard anything back yet, dont know what the verdict was.



Thanks n87


----------



## MCHammo (23/7/20)

Official word regarding the 2020 competition: NSW 2020 Home brewing Competition – NSW Home Brewing Association

We are still working toward running the competition, however with the recent resurgence in COVID-19 cases over the last couple of weeks, it has lead to complications regarding venues and logistics. We hope to have official word out in the week starting August 3rd. What happens between now and then will dictate whether we will have a venue in which we can run the competition in a safe manner. Please bear with us for now.


----------

